# Fuel Separation Systems on Diesel-Powered Vehicles



## sunpraiser88 (Dec 15, 2017)

I am just curious if fuel air separation systems like Fass Fuel really work? Is it really beneficial to diesel engines?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2017)

This is suspiciously like spam
Not a building code issue.


----------

